# Orange crate repaint



## RustyK (Nov 4, 2015)

I may be buying an Orange Crate from a friend. It has been repainted. I'm looking for a fair price range that it should sell for. If there is any additional info/more pics needed I'll try to get it.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 4, 2015)

I sold a professionally repainted on in full working condition from 70' with clean original parts and tires for $1600. Based on the fact seat is wrong, rear tire not original, paint is not that great, cable housings not original, no fenders. I would say a fair price is $600


----------



## ratina (Nov 6, 2015)

Judging by the shifter and bars, it might be a 68, which didn't have a front fender.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Restored Krates are like restored Phantoms to me. Way too many nice, original bikes out there to buy a restored one. Like previous poster said paint doesn't look that great + wrong parts = a pass, to me. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 6, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Restored Krates are like restored Phantoms to me. Way too many nice, original bikes out there to buy a restored one. Like previous poster said paint doesn't look that great + wrong parts = a pass, to me. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn




Exactly, I don't get why people restore bikes unless they are to far gone and they are rare like blue birds and the likes


----------



## Ridge Rider (Feb 28, 2016)

I restored a 68 Apple a few years back and sold it for $1000 .  A friend sold a repainted '68 Orange Krate for the same price. A repainted bike will never be worth what an original paint bike in similar shape, but when a bike is too far gone it becomes a candidate.


----------

